# R.I.P Splat



## lordaethis (Jul 22, 2009)

Splat The Red Eyed Tree Frogs Died Suddenly 2 Days Ago :'(


----------



## Agate (Oct 9, 2010)

Sorry for your loss :sad:


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Loved the name Splat!
Sorry to hear about that.
RIP Splat.


----------

